# cracked fha pvc shower strainer



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

i need some input on the following issue. about a week ago we replaced to water heaters in the 2nd floor attic of a house and drained each heater in to the master shower below with a garden hose. we drained the first heater and when we started draining the 2nd water started coming through the ceiling below the shower. The sheetrock below the shower has been cut out and the shower strainer is cracked.Is it possible that the hot water did this. I believe that the strainer must have already been cracked as we have always drained heaters to a tub, shower or even utility sink and never had a problem before.
The shower is a tiled shower with a vynal shower pan liner.:furious:


----------



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

drainman said:


> i need some input on the following issue. about a week ago we replaced to water heaters in the 2nd floor attic of a house and drained each heater in to the master shower below with a garden hose. we drained the first heater and when we started draining the 2nd water started coming through the ceiling below the shower. The sheetrock below the shower has been cut out and the shower strainer is cracked.Is it possible that the hot water did this. I believe that the strainer must have already been cracked as we have always drained heaters to a tub, shower or even utility sink and never had a problem before.
> The shower is a tiled shower with a vynal shower pan liner.:furious:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

dam i must be drunk i seeing dbl if you say the sheet rock was cut than no you didnt do also 120 degrees wont do that any ways but good luck proving that to the h.o cut your losses and fix it


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

So what your saying is, the home owner don't want to pay for it.


----------



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

no the home owner does not want to pay for it. I Still want to know if the hot water could have caused it to crack. unless the crack was there and the hot water caused it to expend.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tell her that 120 degree water won't do that kind of damage. 


It's not the hot water!


----------



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree that 120 degree water wont do that but 140 degree may have as pvc is only rated for 140 degrees.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I am starting to think, you think it your fault if truley you think its your fault fix it if not stand your ground


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

drainman said:


> I agree that 120 degree water wont do that but 140 degree may have as pvc is only rated for 140 degrees.


140 is the maximum operating temperature. Failure temperature is much higher.

At high temperatures, PVC will melt, not crack. It gets soft & deforms. Cracking is likely to happen if you put it in extremely cold water when it's hot.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't see how this could be your fault. How is this any different than just turning on the hot water for the shower?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> I don't see how this could be your fault. How is this any different than just turning on the hot water for the shower?


I was just going to say that. It may be an argument you wont win. Especially if you didn't point it out to h/o prior to drainage. If its a good customer and you want to keep them..bite the bullet


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

drainman said:


> <snip>
> 
> A couple of photos showing the crack would be helpful. A good PVC shower drain with a clamping ring for vinyl should be beefy enough to not crack also the temperature would hve to be extream as the base and the tile would bleed off heat. How about the piping under the drain? Are you positive the drain is cracked could be he liner was never instaled properly.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like your working fora cop or school teacher💩


----------

